

Strategy or not? Netflix gives life membership to Brazilian TV Program host - humbertomn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OvZjfMPhS8

======
humbertomn
Silvio Santos is a famous Brazilian TV Host (and owner of a TV Channel). While
presenting LIVE he said he loves to watch Netflix, that he "hates" television
and that Netflix should give him a free month.

After becoming a viral topic, Reed Hastings from Netflix decided to answer
Silvio giving him not only a month, but a lifetime membership.

Do you think this could possible be all setup and just a Netflix strategy the
day they release the new season of "House of Cards"?

